# training treat idea



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm always on the look out for the perfect training treat. I need something that won't crumble, can break into small pieces, not too tough, not greasy, etc. I often experiment with making my own treats. The one I tried tonight seemed to fit the bill perfectly (except for the fact that I don't like liver so it won't be going in my mouth).

I pureed some beef liver and mixed it with a little flour and egg. Then I put a thin layer in my dehydrator on the piece you're supposed to use to make fruit roll-ups, and let it dehydrate for about 3-4 hours.

I've tried dehydrating just liver before, but it always came out a little tougher than I like. I've tried adding the flour and egg to the liver before and cooking it in the oven, but it always became too crumbly. This is the best combination I have found in my search for the perfect homemade treat so I thought I'd share


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've never tried making my own treats but I know both my boys adore the store bought liver treats when I can find them.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I use a lot of string cheese or turkey hotdog microwaved with a tad of garlic powder on it; both things I'll willingly put in my mouth when I want to spit bait. I also do pre-cooked, frozen meatballs from the local Smart & Final.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sounds like a great treat, but I also wouldn't put it in my mouth! ewwwwwwww


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

I've made mac and cheese brownies for the boys before. Left over homemade Mac and cheese, mixed in a food processor, add egg and a bit of flour and bake like a brownie. I add garlic and Parmesan cheese...but then again my dogs work for pocket lint.
Erica


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Purina Carvers work great for us - I know it's not very nutritious but neither are hotdogs. You can break them up into tiny peices so they last a long time and Max and Willow love them.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I use a lot of string cheese or turkey hotdog.... both things I'll willingly put in my mouth when I want to spit bait.


Pardon my ignorance...but what does that mean??


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

A lot of trainers will spit their treats at the dog instead of handing it to them. The most common reason is it encourages the dog to look at the persons face.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

We use Roll Over mini bites or the Roll Over you buy in the chubs....they love them.


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

I take Jupiter's kibble (Purina Pro Plan), spread a bunch of it out onto a sheet pan, and then I take some hot chicken stock or beef stock and pour it onto the pan so that there is just enough to cover each treat. Then I put the whole thing in the fridge overnight. You get hundreds of little training treats that are soft, yummy, inexpensive and they break up into pieces very easily.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> A lot of trainers will spit their treats at the dog instead of handing it to them. The most common reason is it encourages the dog to look at the persons face.


I'm not sure I could make myself spit out string cheese, I love it


----------

